# Can I smoke a precooked, presmoked ham?



## stsoxfan

Help! Can I smoke a precooked ham that says on the label that it has already been ''hickory smoked''? My wife accidentally bought one and I cant find one at a supermarket that hasnt already been smoked!! It's thanksgiving and I need to do it today!!! thank you!!!


----------



## pineywoods

Yes you can give me a minute and I'll find the thread with instructions for you


----------



## pops6927

SURE!  Just take a taste of it and determine the smoke intensity it already has (probably not that much!) and toss 'er in and let it smoke and heat thru - is it fully cooked?  If so, then there's no worries on achieving temp, just heat it thru and apply an appropriate amount of smoke based on your liking - cut it off when it gets smokey enough... be sure to Sample Sample Sample too.. lol!  Bring it to about 130° to 140° internal or so.  And, have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## pineywoods

Heres a thread on it just click the link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...=double+smoked


----------



## rw willy

If you can get it lit, anything can be smoked!
There is a double cooked ham idea around here somewhere.
Good luck


----------



## carpetride

I got this recipe from somewhere on the internet but have used it a couple of times with a pre-cooked spiral ringed ham.  Be sure to smash the cherrys up so that you can smear it onto the ham.


Are you ready for a natural combination that taste great! Then you will be happy when you sink your teeth into this cherry ham. The saltiness of the ham and the natural sweetness of the cherries go great together and will make a memorable meal this holiday season. Ingredients:
10 lb. Shank Ham 
1 tbsp. Peppery Mustard seasoning mix
16 oz. Country Cherry pie filling 
1 tbsp. Chipotle seasoning mix
1 tbsp. Rosemary garlic seasoning mix
1 tbsp. Fresh ground pepper
1 tbsp. Chinese 5 Spice
4 tbsp. Demerara Sugar

Notes: 3-23-08
---Used spiral cut ham
---1 tbsp. Mustard powder with a dash of pepper
---1 tbsp. Garlic Salt
--4 stalks of rosemary laid on and around the ham.
---No Chinese 5 spice, didn’t have

In a bowl, mix all of the dry ingredients together and rub completely over the ham until it is well covered. 
Once the ham is covered, place the ham in a disposable pan and apply the cherry pie filling with a basting brush. We are using “Country Cherry” filling because it is natural tasting and is not as sweet as a normal cherry filling. Once the ham is covered, place in a preheated smoker set at 225 degrees. Cook the ham to an internal temperature of 165 degrees. Approximate cooking time is ½ hour per pound. *** Ham is dense enough meat to give you a 10 degree bump in temp when resting. You may choose to pull the ham at 155 degrees and allow the temp to bump to 165 while it is resting and allowing the juices to redistribute back into the meat. Be careful not to allow the cherry glaze to burn in the smoker. Tent the ham with foil if you believe it may burn.


----------



## mballi3011

See sure you can I have heard and seen it here but I have never done one yet myself.


----------



## pigcicles

Ohhh yeah - it will really add to the flavor of the ham too. Take it to an internal temp of 140 and enjoy it.


----------



## nate_46

Thats the only way to eat ham.  You will be suprised at how flavorful the ham will be.  Search for a thread by Piginit, he used a strawberry glaze that looked so good I tried it this year.  Pics to come....


----------



## snowball

Tulsa Jeff has a video on this procedure. Check this out:



Regards,
Snowball


----------



## august west

I am going to blow my mother-in-laws mind with this, thank you!


----------



## vegassmokeout




----------



## mickey jay

I've used a honey based glaze before and it turned out great with the additional hickory and sweetness.  Fairly messy though; make sure you use a foil pan under the ham to catch the glaze or you'll have one heck of a mess in your smoker.


----------



## dls1

I've double smoked a ham many times using the following recipe that I came across a few years ago.  I made a few minor adjustments to suit my smoker, a Cookshack electric. Otherwise, I've stayed true to the recipe and everybody raves about it.
[h1]Dr. Chicken’s Double Smoked Ham[/h1]
Ham should be a fully cooked or partially cooked ½ shank variety or can be shoulder variety (water added can be used, as long as the water added does not exceed 23% water added product.) If it is pre-smoked with hickory, that seems to work out best. 

Glazing Sauce:

½ cup brown sugar

¼ cup maple syrup (use dark grade B real maple syrup if available)

¼ cup honey 

2 Tbsp cider vinegar

1 – 2 Tbsp Worcestershire sauce

2 Tbsp instant coffee granules (use a good brand because it makes a difference)

1 Tbsp dry ground mustard

2 Tbsp orange juice concentrate (a good brand provides better flavor)

Blend all ingredients in a sauce pan with a wire whip and heat slightly until everything combines into a viscous or thick looking sauce.

Place water soaked chunks of mesquite, hickory or pecan (we prefer the smoke of pecan over all the others) on coals 5 minutes before putting ham on cooker. This will allow the ham to obtain maximum smoke flavor during the second cook cycle. (the first cook cycle is the cycle the processor uses.) If even more smoke flavor is desired, place ham in freezer for 1 to 1 ½ hours prior to cooking to allow outer edges of ham to start to freeze. Go easy on this procedure, you don’t want the ham frozen hard!

Maintain temperature of cooker/grill at 225° to 250° during cook cycle. Cook for 25 to 30 minutes per lb. until internal temp on the ham shows 140°.  Baste ham with glazing sauce every 10 to 15 minutes during the last hour of cooking time. Glazing compound will burn, so do not start glazing the ham until the internal temp of the ham reaches 120°.

Note: Use an injectable marinade such as Tony Chachere’s Pecan-Honey-Praline in the ham just before cooking to “explode” the flavor of the ham. Be sure to use it @ the recommended rate of 2 fl. Ozs. per pound of meat. It really does take that much to do the job right!


----------

